# Public Comments



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 12, 2009)

Under some of the user's names (profiles), there are public comments and this is not under mine.  Where do I find this and where can you click for a "profile comment". thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2009)

Someone whom you have accepted as a friend can leave a public comment on your profile page.  The same way, you can add a public comment on another member's profile page if they have accepted you as their friend.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 12, 2009)

I've been able to "add" to others, but Justmetoo said she couldn't even find it on mine.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2009)

You have your profile set to accept no public comments.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 12, 2009)

oh, I'll go check it out. thanX


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok, I just went to my user CP and tried but its still not working.HELP


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2009)

You don't leave a public comment on your own page.  You leave comments on friends' pages.  Friends leave comments on your profile page.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2009)

I forgot all about that part Andy!  No, you can't respond to someone's comment in your own profile...you have to go to their profile.  You can "Vew Conversation" to see it by itself though.


----------

